# Automator : agrandir barres et menus de Mac OS X



## Julien57000 (1 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Je possède un iMac 27 pouces de mi-2011 avec l'OS X 10.9.2 dont je me sers régulièrement comme TV pour regarder des films ou des vidéos streamées.

Le problème que j'ai est que à 2-3 mètres de distance, il m'est impossible de lire clairement les menus, de naviguer entre différents onglets d'une page internet, de cliquer sur la croix rouge pour fermer une fenêtre, etc. 

J'utilise le trackpad a distance dont je me sert pour zoomer le contenu d'une page internet mais les menus et barres de taches restent toujours aussi petits.

J'aimerai créer une app automator pour que en 1 clic, j'augmente radicalement la taille de tout cela (barre du bureau avec la pomme, barre de mes fenêtres internet, finder, curseur souris, etc.) et que en un autre clic, je rétablisse les paramètres d'origine pour quand je m'en sert normalement, assis à mon bureau.

J'ai eu beau fouiller dans les liste automator, je n'ai rien trouvé, ni sur les forum. Je suppose que je ne connais pas les bons mots-clefs...

Quelqu'un saurait il m'aider avec cela svp ?

------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Deux questions totalement différentes => deux fils différents, chacun dans le forum correspondant. L'autre est par ici !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mai 2014)

ne pas oublier qu'il existe AUSSI le zoom ECRAN
qui lui agrandit TOUT

voir pref systeme /accessibilité

il existe aussi divers utilitaires pour zoomer sur une partie d'écran seulement ( comme une loupe en somme)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2014)

Comme VisioVoice notamment.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mai 2014)

C0rentin a dit:


> Comme VisioVoice notamment.


la vache le prix de cette loupe  est FOU !!

 y en a d'autres  même zoom it (payant) est beaucoup moins cher

il y a  eu divers opensource et/ou gratuits
A une époque j'en avais installé  chez des malvoyants
dont ces  deux gratuits 
http://magnifier.sourceforge.net/
et
https://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/23754/point-n-see/


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Mai 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ne pas oublier qu'il existe AUSSI le zoom ECRAN
> qui lui agrandit TOUT
> 
> voir pref systeme /accessibilité
> ...


Dans les Préf Système d'Accessibilité, le _Style de zoom_ défini comme _Incrustation_ fait à peu près la même chose que VisioVoice : ne zoomer qu'une petite partie de l'écran.

Si, en plus, _le zoom suit le focus du clavier_, il y a _Lisser les images_, et une _touche de modification_ est activée, le résultat est convaincant.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mai 2014)

+1
--
d'ailleurs avec le trackpad on peut zoomer  si préalablement réglé pour
( geste + controle)


----------



## Julien57000 (2 Mai 2014)

Oui je connais déjà la loupe pour zoomer mais je ne suis pas un grand fan de cette option. Cela demande une certaine habitude que je n'ai pas. Personnellement je ne trouve pas cela ergonomique du tout   Je voulais justement savoir s'il existait une option autre que celle ci pour agrandir les menus et barre de taches et uniquement ceux-ci. 

(Une autre possibilité est de réduire la résolution de l'écran, mais bon, bien que cela agrandisse les menus, cela diminue considérablement la qualité de l'image ce que je ne souhaite pas)

Le zoom normal (zoom plein écran) est lui aussi assez particulier et demande une certaine habitude mais devrait faire l'affaire. J'avais complètement oublié cette option, et je vous remercie de me la souligner. J'essaierai et je verrai bien si cela convient.

Point N See à l'air pas trop mal non plus, et gratuit en plus, j'essaierai également et je vous dirait ce que j'en pense une fois testé ce weekend.

Cependant aucune de ces options ne correspond tout à fait à ce que je recherche XD
Il me semble que sur Windows (XP, je ne connais pas les nouvelles versions) il y avait une option dans les réglages de l'Explorer pour grossir les barres de taches et c'est ce genre de chose que j'aimerai retrouver. Le rendu est identique, sans loupe qui se balade, sans une portion de l'écran qui disparait à cause d'un zoom complet, simplement une fenêtre avec une barre de tache agrandie. M'enfin cela n'existe peut être pas tout simplement.

En attendant ces 2 options (zoom plein écran + Point N See) me faciliteront déjà la vie, même si ce n'est pas parfait, et m'éviteront de devoir bouger mes fesses de fainéant pour aller cliquer  

Merci, je vous donnerai mes retours dimanche/lundi


----------



## aCLR (2 Mai 2014)

Julien57000 a dit:


> J'aimerai créer une app automator pour que en 1 clic, j'augmente radicalement la taille de tout cela (barre du bureau avec la pomme, barre de mes fenêtres internet, finder, curseur souris, etc.) et que en un autre clic, je rétablisse les paramètres d'origine pour quand je m'en sert normalement, assis à mon bureau.



Changer rapidement la résolution d'affichage de votre mac maintenant que l'icône moniteurs a disparu de OSX (heureusement que j'ai vérifié avant de t'indiquer la marche à suivre possible jusque 10.7)


----------



## Runjulia (27 Mai 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Changer rapidement la résolution d'affichage de votre mac maintenant que l'icône moniteurs a disparu de OSX (heureusement que j'ai vérifié avant de t'indiquer la marche à suivre possible jusque 10.7)





Merci beaucoup pour cette info aCLR sur le petit logiciel QuickRes. J'avais le même problème que Julien sur mon tout nouvel Imac 21,5".  Venant de l'univers Win je me rappelle en effet que la modification d'affichage, couleur, polices etc, était très simple. 
Si sur mon MBP sous SL puis ML ce n'était pas un problème, sur le nouvel Imac ce l'est vraiment (impossibilité de lire les barres de menus et même les icônes de la barre supérieure à moins de coller très près d'où maux de tête (il a 3 semaines d'utilisation, donc je n'ai pas tout exploré). C'est très étrange sur ce magnifique outil dont l'OS manque à ce point d'accessibilité pour des déficiences visuelles. Le zoom texte seulement est bien pratique lorsque mes yeux fatiguent sur le web, bien répondant et tout, mais cela ne résolvait pas le problème de Barres de menus (tout niveau) Donc encore merci  pour QuickRes et sa solution pratique, pragmatique à défaut d'être comprise dans Maverick (un OS pour 110 à chaque oeil ?:rallyes (en partant de l'ancienne version de QR 2.3 mise à jour vers Maverick sans problème et gratuite)


----------

